# I have no idea!



## xamyrx

Hi! So this morning I wiped and had small streaks of pink mucus *tmi* I have PCOS and haven’t had af since September so I don’t know about my dates although I know hubby and I dtd about 12/13 days ago! So I decided to test tonight after a 4 hour hold as incredibly impatient!! But I’m not sure if I see a line or if it’s dye running!! Thank you xx

this is an unedited photo, just used the flash


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## xamyrx

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something faint. Good luck :)

Hey again! Thank you for following xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're welcome :)


----------



## xamyrx

So this morning... I’m sure I can see something but again, line eye is such a pain for me lol! These photos were taken about 20 mins after the test

let me know what you think  xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is kind of catching my eye


----------



## xamyrx

Here’s an unedited one x


----------



## love.peace

I see something on the IC. Good luck x


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX for you


----------

